# Michigan Automatic Knife Laws



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

Kind of late news, but good news. It is now legal to own and carry (as long as the blade is less than 3 inches) an automatic knife in Michigan. Pretty cool but most quality automatic knives are along the same price range as a new firearm. Are automatic knives legal in your state?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As far as I know, not in wis., I hear mn., has some lax laws on carrying knives, open and concealed. Now why in hell would a state allow CCW but not allow knives to be carried. No rhyme or reason to some of this stuff.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What is an automatic knife? Is that the old 'switchblade', using a spring powered blade extension?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good question, depends how they define it, a link would have been nice. Since I'm close I'll have to do some research.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Automatic knives, aka "switch blades" completely legal in Florida.
Neither are there length restrictions on fixed blade knives worn on the belt, nor length restrictions on any folding knife carried in the pocket.

I do own a switch blade, but actually prefer a liner lock folding knife with thumb stud for pocket carry. 
My belt worn sheath knives I generally keep to no more than 4" in blade length, simply because it is easier to sit in my truck without the handle of a bowie knife poking me in the ribs.

This is the country, no one looks twice at a man wearing a knife.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

In GA switchblades are only legal if you have a CC permit. While I own several high dollar "automatic" knives I prefer a liner lock for everyday carry.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> As far as I know, not in wis.


Yes, we can carry switchblades in Wisconsin of any length.

Months ago Governor Walker signed a bill repealing the ban.

But I have to be honest with you. Wisconsin never honored the ban, anyway. I carried a stiletto throughout high school (1964--1968). One local FBI agent I know told me he had not worked a switchblade case in 20 years--and that conversation was in 1990. When I polished for Gander Mountain it was routine to be handed a switchblade for sharpening.

The 1958 Act exempted four categories--one armed men, Federal employees, common carriers, and people like me who worked on knives as part of their job. The law was so ignored and vague, that one cop called me on the phone to ask about exemptions.

Strangely, Wisconsin did not give the privilege to police officers without written permission from their superiors to buy one from me. You'd be amazed at how many police officers carried a switchblade--technically in violation of the law--while I had an exemption as a polisher.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Been carrying an "Assisted" knife for years in Meatchicken myself.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NoSnowFlakes said:


> Kind of late news, but good news. It is now legal to own and carry (as long as the blade is less than 3 inches) an automatic knife in Michigan. Pretty cool but most quality automatic knives are along the same price range as a new firearm. Are automatic knives legal in your state?


Have not heard. Good to know though. I had a front opening once I bought in Mexico when I was at FT. Bliss for some training. Don know what ever happened with it. It was kind of a piece of crap.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You can carry any damn knife you wish in Mississippi. Here is a pic of my automatic Gerber, that I always have in my pocket. Cool thing is, it looks just like my manual Gerber, so even if not in Mississippi, wouldn't be obvious what you were carrying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no need for an Automatic Knife or Switchblade Knife. :vs_no_no_no:

What I NEED is a

View attachment 56346


:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I have no need for an Automatic Knife or Switchblade Knife. :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> What I NEED is a
> 
> ...


Somehow I have a feeling you don't need more guns. I don't have an automatic knife for the cool factor or anything like that, cause I don't give a F what others think. It just comes in handy working around the farm to be able to operate it easily with one hand. Mine gets used every day.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I have no need for an Automatic Knife or Switchblade Knife. :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> What I NEED is a
> 
> ...


You are wrong! You need two! Two is one and one is none. :devil:

I have no automatic knives either, but I am plenty happy with the knives I have. Although, if I was in the market for an automatic knife... That Benchmade Infidel is looking pretty sweet!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dont we have to wait a few more days


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

NoSnowFlakes said:


> Kind of late news, but good news. It is now legal to own and carry (as long as the blade is less than 3 inches) an automatic knife in Michigan. Pretty cool but most quality automatic knives are along the same price range as a new firearm. Are automatic knives legal in your state?


Is that a full auto knife?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NoSnowFlakes said:


> Kind of late news, but good news. It is now legal to own and carry (as long as the blade is less than 3 inches) an automatic knife in Michigan. Pretty cool but most quality automatic knives are along the same price range as a new firearm. Are automatic knives legal in your state?


When I lived in West Virginia, I got mixed signals; most said that they were illegal. But then I encountered a State Trooper selling them out of his patrol car. 
I kid you not, he was parked at my NG station, selling switchblades and such. 
I just skipped the drama, and toted a Ka-Bar on my belt, while at NG drill. And I toted it in the small of my back, while in town; you should have seen some of the reactions.
BTW: Switchblades are sold at the Wagon Wheel Flea Market in St Pete. If you ever visit, you can pick one up on the weekend.:devil:


----------

